#ubuntu-at 2011-09-05
<thotz> Hallo Leute!
<thotz> Wer von euch hat denn die Beta1 von Oneric getestet?
<mythos> ich nicht o/
<mythos> ist es gut?
<thotz> Ja ich hab mit der Beta viele Probleme gehabt, aber die alternative-daily vom heute is net so schlecht
<mythos> nicht schlecht...
<mythos> werd wohl dann noch beim 10.04er bleiben =3
<mythos> lucid ist ja doch ziemlich nice
<mythos> stürzt unity immer noch so oft ab?
<thotz> na des mit unity is voi fein... bam minimieren von fenster gibts irgendwie noch a bissl probleme da sieht man streifen aber alles in allem gelungen
<thotz> bist du schon länger hier
<mythos> bis 13.04 wird es wohl ausgereift genug sein, denn dann läuft der support für 10.04 aus ^^"
<mythos> äh, ja
<mythos> ich nutz ubuntu seit 6.06
<mythos> davor debian
<thotz> ich glaub bis 12.04 da wirds super sein
<mythos> 13.04
<thotz> ich teste ubuntu seit anfang an schon ein bissl
<thotz> unter meiner htl zeit
<mythos> htl? wo?
<thotz> in steyr hab ich sie gemacht für elektronik
<mythos> ah, ok
<thotz> bin aber aus nähe bad hall
<mythos> dacht schon... thomas... da kenn ich auch ein paar =P
<mythos> ich sag nicht, woher ich bin
<mythos> dafür kann man sich nur schämen ^^
<thotz> ok kennst wen der aus raum steyr is oder steyr-land und ubuntu einsätzt
<mythos> nope
<mythos> sorry ^^
<thotz> i möcht ja jetzt mich mehr beschäftigen
<thotz> mit ubuntu
<mythos> ich kenn eigentlich überhaupt keine leute, die linux einsetzen... nur mich
<thotz> und die anderen hier sagen die dir auch nix
<mythos> nuja, das kategorisiere ich nicht unter "kennen" :o
<thotz> wann sind eigentlich die treffen 1x im monat
<thotz> gibts da einen termin
<thotz> kennst du dich da aus
<mythos> treffen sind derzeit ausgesetzt
<thotz> sommer oder?
<mythos> also physisches zusammenkommen
<mythos> hier im chat, da musst du dich mit daniel absprechen
<thotz> aso und hier im web
<mythos> aber ich glaub, die sind derzeit auch ausgesetzt
<thotz> wie ist sein nick
<mythos> weil sie schlicht nicht funktioniert haben ^^"
<mythos> Daniel0108
<thotz> ok der is da "chef"
<mythos> nuja, er ist der loco-gruppenführer, wenn ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe
<thotz> gut passt
<thotz> ich probiere jetzt gwibber
<thotz> das integriert sich wohl besser als pidgin
<thotz> werds herausfinden
<Daniel0108> wb thotz
<thotz> hallo Daniel
<thotz> na eh da Thomas
<Daniel0108> thotz: sorry das ich hier nicht aktiv war, aber ich hab versucht mein internet zu reparieren, da es nur sehr schlecht gegangen ist ;)
<Daniel0108> wie du vielleicht schon weißt, ist hier in Wien ein gewitter :p
<thotz> ich hab mich jetzt mit gwibber ein geloggt
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> thotz: was wolltest du fragen?
<thotz> ein paar infos wollte ich
<Daniel0108> übrigens, ich benutze pidgin für IM und xchat für IRC :p
<thotz> ok wart mal mir taugt der gwibber eh net
<Daniel0108> thotz: also, das problem ist das ubuntu DE die größere deutsche community ist.. ich hatte schon vor treffen zu organisieren.. aber wir sind einfach zu wenig (im moment)
<thotz> so daniel
<thotz> jetzt passts
<Daniel0108> okay, gut
<Daniel0108> <Daniel0108> thotz: also, das problem ist das ubuntu DE die größere deutsche community ist.. ich hatte schon vor treffen zu organisieren.. aber wir sind einfach zu wenig (im moment)
<thotz> verzähl mir mal was zum einstieg
<thotz> ok
<Daniel0108> thotz: hast du zeit um hier aktiv zu sein? :p
<Daniel0108> wir brauchen ein paar aktive mitglieder
<thotz> ich muss erst schauen
<Daniel0108> okay
<thotz> aber ich will mithelfen
<Daniel0108> also, wir haben im moment vor eine website zu erstellen und mehr mitglieder zu bekommen :)
<thotz> ja ich verzähl dir mal was
<thotz> ich hab htl gemacht und schon immer ubuntu verwendet
<thotz> früher habe ich in unserer klasse immer im unterricht über linux präsentationen gehalten
<Daniel0108> das ist cool :)
<thotz> immer ubuntu lastig halt
<thotz> ich war auch im bug squad
<thotz> tätig
<Daniel0108> ahh, als bug triager oder fixer, thotz ?
<thotz> kannst thomas sagen
<thotz> jo genau einfach a wenig geholfen
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich sage thotz weil mein client mit tab automatisch deinen namen vervollständigt und du gepingt wirst :)
<thotz> okay
<Daniel0108> ich schau mal ob das wiki noch aktuell ist, wenn du möchtest kannst du dir die flyer mal anschauen
<Daniel0108> ich hoffe die funktionieren noch
<Daniel0108> mist :/
<thotz> flyer
<Daniel0108> ich such mal das backup
<thotz> passt
<Daniel0108> okay, zumindest das geht noch: at.ubuntuforums.org
<Daniel0108> thotz: ^
<Daniel0108> okay, eingetragen sind wir auch noch
<Daniel0108> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> ;topic add Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: add Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> ohh
<Daniel0108> ;topic
* Topic unset by DragonEyes on #ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<thotz> wie finde ich das unterforum austria auf ubuntuforums
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LoCo - Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer - Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki - Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo - Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer - Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki - Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> thotz: das ist gut
<thotz> bin drin
<thotz> jo oba des mitm flyer kau ma do net wos reinstellen
<Daniel0108> ja, das lad ich dann wieder hoch
<thotz> ich bin eh seit 2009 schon mitglied bei dem team auf launchpad aber es ging da um nicht sehr viel
<Daniel0108> jetzt wollen wir eh mehr machen, das problem ist nur das wir viele mitglieder verloren haben...
<thotz> warum
<Daniel0108> thotz: es gab probleme mit dem council... marion (die frühere leiterin) hat das loco verwendet um werbung zu machen oder so...
<thotz> genau das weiß ich so das hat nicht gepasst
<Daniel0108> ja
<Daniel0108> jetzt hatten wir längere zeit garkein loco
<Daniel0108> dann hab ich es übernommen
<thotz> gut du bist ein wiener
<thotz> und sonst auch alles wiener
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich bin niederösterreicher ;) wohne aber gerade noch in wien :p
<thotz> ich bin aus oberösterreich
<thotz> aha
<Daniel0108> cool
<thotz> jo i was derzeit auch keinen, weil wen ich mal gewusst hätte war ein cousin der eine edv htl gmacht hat
<Daniel0108> achso
<thotz> der hat ubuntu eingesetzt und netbeans
<thotz> für javaprogrammierung hab i a gmocht
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich habe noch einen stapel ubuntu cds und sticker vom letzten UDS... aber wir hatten bis jetzt ja noch kein treffen :/
<thotz> warst du dort
<Daniel0108> jap
<thotz> mit flugzeug oder wie
<Daniel0108> war sogar bei einigen sessions "leiter", also bin vorne gesessen :p
<Daniel0108> nein, mit dem zug
<thotz> wo war schnell nochmal
<Daniel0108> budapest
<thotz> a net schlecht
<thotz> dabei sein is alles :)
<Daniel0108> dort habe ich auch mainerror getroffen, mit dem wollte ich die website machen.. nur irgendwie ist der.. verschwunden
<Daniel0108> ich glaube sie haben das fishbowl genannt, vorne sind bis zu 6 leiter gessesen (da war ich manchmal dabei) und dann halt das publikum
<thotz> ok also was fehlt ist eine homepage mit forum
<Daniel0108> gibt es bereits, die (jetzt) inoffizielle community von marion hat das, außerdem hat ubuntu DE das auch :/
<Daniel0108> das problem an der inoffiziellen community ist nur.. sie ist inoffiziell :pp
<thotz> ja ich weiß wart mal
<thotz> ein paar probleme mit der daily cd sorry
<Daniel0108> okay
<thotz> bin tester
<thotz> :)
<Daniel0108> hehe, cool
<Daniel0108> thotz: also, wir bräuchten ein paar leute die mit uns die community starten
<Daniel0108> also mit website und so
<thotz> verstehe
<Daniel0108> später dann auch treffen ;)
<thotz> ich kenn mich nicht aus mit websiten
<Daniel0108> is kein problem
<Daniel0108> du musst nur den inhalt schreiben
<Daniel0108> nichts programmieren oder designen
<thotz> so ein cms verwenden
<Daniel0108> genau
<thotz> interessant
<thotz> ja
<Daniel0108> wordpress ist vielleicht genau das was wir möchten, mit ein paar plugins :)
<Daniel0108> außerdem gibt es ein offizielles ubuntu wordpress design
<thotz> ich kenne wordpress hab ich mal geblogged
<Daniel0108> cool
<thotz> hab a bissl zeit
<Daniel0108> gut, gut
<Daniel0108> also bist du dabei?
<Daniel0108> hier im IRC werden wir uns alles ausmachen
<Daniel0108> GeorgS ist sicher auch dabei
<Daniel0108> dann gibt es noch loma, den kenn ich sogar persönlich, der hat zwar nicht so viel zeit, aber hilft sicher ein bisschen mit
<thotz> gut
<Daniel0108> Rhonda, von dir hab ich auch schon lange nichts mehr gehört ^^
<Daniel0108> aber sie hat auch nicht so viel zeit, glaub ich
<thotz> kennst du eigentlich firmen in österreich oder schulen die ubuntu einsetzen
<Daniel0108> thotz: TouchLay, kollegium kalksburg hat ubuntu server... sonst... hmm :p
<thotz> so eine liste kommt sicher gut wo es eingesetzt wird
<Daniel0108> TouchLay ist eine organisation, siehe touchlay.com.. und kollegium kalksburg eine schule, dort ist loma IT admin, kalksburg.at
<Daniel0108> thotz: ja, gute idee für die website :)
<Daniel0108> ich mach mal ein etherpad auf
<thotz> ok bast wenn du das weißt
<thotz> etherpad?
<Daniel0108> wirst du gleich sehen was das ist ;)
<thotz> was verwendst du den grad für eine ubuntu version
<GeorgS> Wo bin ich dabei ??
<GeorgS> Daniel0108: ^
<Daniel0108> GeorgS: Ubuntu Austria website ;)
<Daniel0108> thotz: 11.04, aber sehr sehr modifiziert :p
<thotz> aso
<thotz> na i hab grad de aktuelle daily alternate installiert
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LoCo -- Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo -- Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website
<thotz> ging problemlos
<Daniel0108> thotz: cool, geh mal auf den link im /topic
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich suche noch immer nach dem design :p
<thotz> ja es wär mal schön das design zu sehen
<thotz> ich test hier 11.10 weiter
<Daniel0108> okay, cool
<Daniel0108> mainerror hatte mal so ein design
<Daniel0108> aber ich finds nicht mehr
<thotz> weist du die marion hat schon 2000 forums angemeldete
<thotz> ich würd mal schauen wer beim loco austria nicht mehr aktiv ist
<thotz> richtig lange
<thotz> oder wie lange gibts das schon... ist die marion da dabei
<thotz> noch
<Daniel0108> ja, ich denke schon
<thotz> na passt eh
<Daniel0108> thotz: nur die möchte glaub ich nicht mehr offiziell werden :p
<Daniel0108> wir bräuchten irgendjemanden der viele von dort kennt
<thotz> hast du die mal getroffen
<Daniel0108> die meisten wissen sicher nicht das es ein offizielles wieder gibt
<Daniel0108> thotz: nein
<thotz> ja zumindest haben wir ubuntu-at mal
<thotz> ist doch schon was
<Daniel0108> jap :)
<thotz> i hab schon mythos kennengelernt
<Daniel0108> wir haben die unterstützung vom ubuntu council
<thotz> is der recht aktiv
<Daniel0108> thotz: manchmal schon :)
<Daniel0108> mythos: bist du hier?
<thotz> vllt fragen wir mal im deutschen forum das wir ein offizielle österreichisches loco betreiben wollen und wir bräuchten leute. ich war auch bisher immer auf ubuntuusers.de
<Daniel0108> thotz: cool, könntest du das machen? :D
<Daniel0108> erzähl ihnen einfach von unserem IRC channel
<thotz> ich bin mit thotz dort angemeldet
<thotz> ja ich schau mal was sich machen lässt
<mythos> jop
<mythos> sure i'm, daniel
<mythos> aber ich bin noch auf der arbeit, daher kann ich nur sporadisch in den chat gucken ;)
<Daniel0108> okay
<thotz> daniel es is ja so auf ubuntuusers.de da gibts den support chat und ein riesiges forum. wir sollten eher community talk hier machen und ein kleines nettes forum auf der homepage einrichten mit schulen und firmen aufgelistst wie schon besprochen
<thotz> so sehe ich das
<Daniel0108> thotz: ja, gute idee, wir brauchen etwas, was die deutsche community nicht hat :)
<thotz> Wir müssten eine Release Party für ubuntu 11.10 planen in österreich... das wäre es doch!
<thotz> als einstieg mal
<thotz> als vorschlag
<thotz> aber eh dazu brauchen wir eine homepage
<thotz> oder erst für 12.04
<thotz> aber so was ist sicher ein anfang
<thotz> also ein paar ideen gibt es
<Daniel0108> ja, für 12.04 müsste sich ausgehen :)
<Daniel0108> 11.10 is zu knapp
<Daniel0108> thotz: ^
<Daniel0108> ich hab noch 11.04 cds! :D
<Daniel0108> und sticker, aber die passen eh immer :p
<thotz> klar
<thotz> das braucht planung
<thotz> ich hätte noch eine idee wenn das team organisiert ist könnte man vllt mal bei derstandard.at/web fragen die testen immer das aktuelle ubuntu vllt könnten sie uns verlinken :)
<Daniel0108> thotz: ahh, ja :)
<Daniel0108> thotz: vielleicht schaffen wir es sogar ubuntu in schulen zumindest vorzustellen
<Daniel0108> also nicht nur zu sagen: Auf euren Computern läuft Windows.
<Daniel0108> :p
<Daniel0108> die schüler sollten zumindest wissen, dass es ubuntu gibt
<thotz> ja du kennst einen admin der ubuntu in der schule einsetzt
<Daniel0108> ja, loma, den werde ich mal fragen ;)
<thotz> ja da bräuchte man infos
<thotz> http://derstandard.at/1314652807521/Oneiric-Ocelot-Ubuntu-1110-Erste-Beta-bringt-neuen-Look-fuer-Unity
<thotz> die müssten uns halt verlinken
<thotz> ws eine geldsache
<thotz> oder vllt hat der schreiber ein herz
<Daniel0108> thotz: naja, weil wir offiziell sind, vielleicht nicht ;)
<thotz> ja könnte sein
<Daniel0108> aber zuerst müssen wir die website fertig stellen ;)
<thotz> uns sie muss nach ubuntu aussehen
<Daniel0108> jap
<Daniel0108> das design hat so wie ubuntu.com ausgesehen ;)
<thotz> wie viele ubuntu 11.04 cds hast du noch?
<thotz> weißt du ich hör mich mal in meinem freundeskreis um wegen linux interessierte
<Daniel0108> thotz: okay, werd ich dann auch machen :)
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich zähl sie gleich, aja
<Daniel0108> jonobacon Jono Bacon
<Daniel0108> Are you an approved LoCo Team? Get your blog feed on loco.ubuntu.com by adding it to is.gd/SJxy2I #ubuntu #locoteams
<Daniel0108> das schau ich mir mal an
<Daniel0108> hat der jono vor 2 minuten gepostet :D
<Daniel0108> ca 10 cds und 15 sticker, also nicht sooo viele, aber genug :p
<Daniel0108> ich kann aber glaub ich mehr anfordern, falls wir ein treffen haben
<thotz> ja glaub ich dir aber da wären 11.10er besser weil das hats insich
<Daniel0108> stimmt
<Daniel0108> thotz: aber die sticker sind gut :)
<thotz> wo die 11.10 net tut hast ja 11.04er auch noch da
<Daniel0108> eh
<thotz> ich hab mal in facebook unter meinen 100 leute gefragt
<Daniel0108> 12.04 cds MUSS ich mir holen :p
<thotz> 200 leutz
<Daniel0108> die stehen unter LTS
<thotz> ja
<Daniel0108> :D
<Daniel0108> thotz: du kannst mich wenn du möchtest auf facebook adden, bin aber eher auf twitter aktiv: https://twitter.com/#!/TouchLayDan :p
<igi> seas
<thotz> hallo igi
<igi> um was gehts grad?
<thotz> i hob mitm daniel wegen ana homepage gred und so
<Daniel0108> thotz: igi ist aus salzburg :p
<Daniel0108> igi: thotz ist aus oberösterreich ^^
<thotz> geh und wo findt i an oberösterreicher
<igi> de gibts ned ;)
<igi> wowowowo HTBLA :D
<thotz> und a -rin
<igi> de scho goaned XD
<thotz> Haha
<igi> omg ein welle 1 fan
<igi> und bei da feuerwehr :D
<igi> bisd sicha nu a probefeuerwehrmann XD
<thotz> haha
<igi> schütz dei fb page pls bissl bessa
<thotz> is ma doch wurscht
<igi> XD
<igi> i wüss nur gsogt hobn
<igi> und i hob ned moi ubuntu obn :/
<Daniel0108> igi: wieso nicht mehr?
<igi> neuer laptop
<Daniel0108> installiers wieder!
<igi> ka lust das i ma de fucking dvd ausi suach bzw obi lod XD
<Daniel0108> wubi oder dual boot, zumindest :p
<Daniel0108> igi: usb boot :p
<igi> i hob eh dual boot kopt
<igi> kein booooock
<Daniel0108> igi: WUBI
<igi> pfffff
 * mythos loves pxe-boot ♥
<igi> MAC ftw XD
<thotz> i hob a dual boot oba des wisst woarscheinlich eh schon
<mythos> woher? ^^"
<mythos> man nutzt doch kein dualboot... alles was man mit linux nicht lösen kann, kommt in eine vm =3
<thotz> jo soweit bin i net
<thotz> i bi normalanwender
<mythos> <-- verdient sein geld mehr oder minder mit ubuntu
<thotz> wos mochst leicht
<mythos> argh... schreib hochdeutsch =P
<mythos> ich entwickel das os für thinclients
<mythos> das basiert auf ubuntu 10.10 derzeit
<thotz> interessant
<mythos> und auf ubuntu 8.04
<igi> ich nutze grad ******* und in da vm hab ich mac laufen
<Daniel0108> :o
<mythos> so, ich muss heim ^^"
<Daniel0108> okay
<mythos> der hunger treibt mich
<mythos> cu
<igi> naaaa wo arbeitest du
<Daniel0108> igi: <mythos> ich entwickel das os für thinclients
<thotz> jo versteh schon
<igi> ja wen er geld dafür bekommt?!?!?
<igi> braucht er ja wohl einen arbeitgeber?!
<Daniel0108> igi: assoo du meinst WO nicht WAS :p
<igi> es steht ja wo _D
<thotz> ok i frag nix mehr
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich hab über mythos geredet, nicht dich ;)
<Daniel0108> thotz: deshalb schreib ich den namen auch immer vor der nachricht :p
<Daniel0108> igi: aso, hab ich überlesen :p
<igi> :D
<thotz> aha ja es wird später
<igi> was für noobs hier sind *weg schau*^^
<thotz> ja mein gott bitte können ja nicht alle freaks sein
<igi> :D
<thotz> ;)
<DragonEyes> OMG! A wink!
<igi> daniel0108 is der Gott aller Nerds XD
<Daniel0108> igi: wtf :p
<igi> wenn jemand cool sein will muss er erst bei daniel0108 um erlaubnis zu fragen ;)
<Daniel0108> igi: was soll das werden? ^^
<igi> hahahahhaha XD
<igi> mir is fad XD
<Daniel0108> merkt man xD
<igi> omg ich hoffe ich habe den "King" nicht beleidigt?!?! *traurignachuntenschau*
<igi> ^
<igi> ^^
<thotz> ja gibts noch vorschläge wegen der website
<Daniel0108> igi: nein, nein, du hast niemanden beleidigt xD
<igi> gib ma an link
<Daniel0108> igi: /topic
<igi> mythos wo arbeitest du
<mythos> *räuser
<mythos> *räusper
<mythos> im süden
<mythos> die eine schändliche stadt da
<thotz> daniel: das mit dem standard das müssen wir schaffen...
<thotz> daniel: wie können wir noch user anziehen?
<Daniel0108> thotz: freunden davon erzählen :)
<Daniel0108> wir sollten alle in diesen channel reinbringen
<Daniel0108> und dann können wir die website gemeinsam machen
<Daniel0108> willkommen, iAmerikan :)
<thotz> okay
<iAmerikan> Danke :)
<thotz> hallo
<Daniel0108> thotz: iAmerikan möchte von uns ein bisschen Österreichisch lernen, indem er zu hört :)
<iAmerikan> Hallo, wie gehts?
<thotz> Mir geht es gut iAmerikan und wie geht's dir?
<iAmerikan> Gut, danke :)
<thotz> welche ubuntu version verwendest du?
<iAmerikan> Ich habe Arch machen o_O
<LoG1c\0x\> hmm
<igi> heasd da iAmerikan du wersd as nie learna XD
<thotz> du verwendet arch?
<Daniel0108> lool, igi, mundart wird er nie verstehen :)
<igi> drum sog i jo
<Daniel0108> thotz: übrigens, wir sind eine Linux user group, nicht nur ubuntu :)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda verwendet zum beispiel debian
<Daniel0108> ich auch, teilweise
<igi> ich nutze mac ;)
<thotz> aso ok
<iAmerikan> Ja thotz
<Daniel0108> igi: in einer virtual machine! :p
<LoG1c\0x\> hmm
<igi> jaaaaa und XD
<iAmerikan> igi: Ich nicht verstehen Sie
<igi> kein geld für Apple shiiit XD
<iAmerikan> Wie sagt man beginner?
<igi> iAmerikan ---- noob
<Daniel0108> loool
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: Anfänger
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: you can say ae instead of ä
<iAmerikan> Ich bin ein(masc?) Anfänger!
<iAmerikan> Ich habe der? composite key :)
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: der satz stimmt :)
<Daniel0108> *den
<Daniel0108> key = schlüssel
<iAmerikan> statz?
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: sentence = satz
<iAmerikan> What case is den again?
<iAmerikan> Ich habe den composite schlüssel :)
<Daniel0108> thotz: schau, da haben wir schon 2 vorteile gegenüber der deutschen ubuntu community. 1. wir sind eine LUG, 2. wir lernen anderen leuten, die auch linux mögen, deutsch
<iAmerikan> Ich liebe linux!
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: gut :)
<mythos> übernehmt euch nicht ^^"
<thotz> diese aussage finde ich toll
<LoG1c\0x\> yeah
<Daniel0108> mythos: eh nicht, wir sind halt eine kleine community, das ist auch okay :p
<LoG1c\0x\> its too advance for me
<LoG1c\0x\> need simple terms
<iAmerikan> LoG1c\0x\: Wie sagt man (word) = How does one say word
<LoG1c\0x\> cool
<LoG1c\0x\> ok
<Daniel0108> mythos: aber, 1. damit bleiben wir aktiv, 2. die meisten versuchen hier deutsch zu sprechen, was sie sonst nicht tun können, 3. es gibt auch welche, die hören nur zu :p
<thotz> daniel: hast du schon supportanfragen gehabt hier
<iAmerikan> LoG1c\0x\: kühl == cool (I think)
<LoG1c\0x\> ok..
<Daniel0108> thotz: ja, schon mehrere :)
<igi> mythos wo arbeitest du-----
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: you can say "cool" in Austrian :)
<iAmerikan> Servus == hello/goodbye, wie = how, warum = why, was = what
<mythos> igi, hier!
<Daniel0108> we share some english words :p
<iAmerikan> Daniel0108: sehr cool
<mythos> :o
<LoG1c\0x\> I like this
<igi> nenenen wo verdienst du dein geld
<mythos> igi, willst du wissen, wie das unternehmen heißt?
<igi> jo
<igi> XD
<mythos> das kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn dann weißt du meinen namen
<igi> pfffff
<iAmerikan> Ich == I, du == informal you, Sie == formal you
<thotz> also ich werde hier ja nur verarscht ich gehe wieder
<iAmerikan> I don't want to overload you
<Daniel0108> mythos: achso, du leitest die firma? :)
<Daniel0108> thotz: wieso?
<mythos> Daniel0108, die entwicklung ist nicht sonderlich groß
<igi> name geg name ? XD
<iAmerikan> Daniel0108: was ist leitest?
<mythos> iAmerikan, leading
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: lead
<iAmerikan> So, achso is like, so? and you're asking if he has the updated firmware?
<igi>  XD
<igi> omg wie geil^
<igi> ^^
<Daniel0108> iAmerikan: I was asking if he is the founder/leader of the company, firma = company
<igi> mytos saaaaag doch einfach
<mythos> igi, ich bin an deinem namen nicht interessiert ^^"
<igi> mythos saaaaaag doch einfach
<Daniel0108> ich denke wir sollten einen -offtopic channel machen und hier nur übers team reden und supporten
<mythos> Daniel0108, gute idee
<Daniel0108> ;join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
<iAmerikan> Oh oh ok, danke :)
<Daniel0108> join #ubuntu-at-offtopic for offtopic talk :)
<igi> pffffff
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LothCo -- Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website -- Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LothCo -- Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website -- Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
<Daniel0108> so
<thotz> daniel: wer ubuntu 11.10 testen will ich würde mich um austausch freuen
<iAmerikan> Was winow manager haben Sie, luete?
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich würde es gerne testen, müsste nur eine vm machen, bin nämlich grad am laptop
<Daniel0108> und da möchte ich kein triple boot machen ^^
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Hör ich da Beschwerden! :)
<Daniel0108> hab eh schon ubuntu und debian
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: über was denn? :p
<thotz> gut
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: es sind nur ein paar leute hier die deutsch lernen wollen, deshalb habe ich #ubuntu-at-offtopic dafür, und für non-linux talk erstellt :)
<Rhonda> Über meine knappe Zeit. :)
<thotz> wie würdet ihr denn einen bug benennen der nach schließen des fensters kleine streifen anzeigt am desktop
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: achso, das war keine beschwerde, ich verstehe es wenn du nicht so viel zeit hast
<mythos> but if they want to participate, we could easily switch the language
<Daniel0108> ich habe ja selbst nicht so viel zeit
<Rhonda> thotz: Vermutlich ein Fehler im Grafikkartentreiber.
<mythos> thotz, drawing-issues
<thotz> ok
<Daniel0108> thotz: ahh, das passier bei unity manchmal, wenn man in compiz was umstellt kommen auch manchmal grafik bugs :)
<Daniel0108> ja, rendering oder grafik bugs
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ich denke das liegt an unity
<mythos> maybe
<Rhonda> Hah. wesnoth 1.9.9 mit Patch von Upstream auf sparc kompiliert bekommen.  \o/
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Es liegt alles an unity, ist ein guter Sündenbock.
<mythos> _den_ zeitfresser wesnoth? :o
<bitch333z> Ive learnt 3 sentences
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: stimmt, aber *das* liegt wirklich an unity ;)
<thotz> danke für die info
<Daniel0108> zumindest an dem unity panle
<Daniel0108> *panel
<thotz> aber mir gefällts
<thotz> :)
<Rhonda> mythos: Ja, bin ich für's Paket zuständig, ich bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.
<bitch333z> kuhl, Wie sagt sentences
<Daniel0108> bitch333z: please ask in #ubuntu-at-offtopic ;)
<Daniel0108> thotz: es ist eh schön, das panel :) aber halt unstable
<Daniel0108> *noch* unstable
<iAmerikan> Ja bitch333z, kom zu #ubuntu-at-offtopic :O
<thotz> das neue software center wird auch immer stabiler
<Daniel0108> thotz: stimmt
<Daniel0108> und einfacher
<bitch333z> ok
<bitch333z> lol
<thotz> ich test mal einen anderen treiber
<thotz> für die graka
<Daniel0108> thotz: okay, gute idee
<Daniel0108> vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur an deiner grafikkarte
<thotz> jo amd
<Daniel0108> vielleicht liegt der grafik bug bei mir auch nur an der panel transperenz :)
<thotz> aber es stört mich eh nicht
<Daniel0108> thotz: PM :)
<Daniel0108> hey guntbert
<Daniel0108> guntbert: der channel hier ist wieder ein bisschen aktiver :)
<thotz> hallo
<guntbert> hi Daniel0108, echt? seit Wochen gabs pro Tag höchstens einen Satz
<Daniel0108> ja, das hat sich jetzt wieder geändert, guntbert :)
<Daniel0108> ich frag mich aber noch immer wo mainerror hin ist
<guntbert> :)
<Daniel0108> er wollte ja die website leiten ^^
<thotz> guntbert: hallo ich bin neu hier, freut mich dich kennenzulernen.
<guntbert> Daniel0108: keine Ahnung
<guntbert> hi thotz, dir auch ein herzliches Willkommen
<thotz> so ich muss neustarten :)
<mythos> viel spaß noch o/
<iAmerikan> \o/
<thotz> ich gehe dann mal auch wieder. ciao!
#ubuntu-at 2011-09-06
<thotz> hal lo leute :)
<Daniel0108> hi thotz
<thotz> daniel kannst ma amoi an flyer zeigen
<Daniel0108> ja, wenn ich ihn finde :p
<thotz> aso ist das
<Daniel0108> thotz: ich glaub ich find sie nimmer :/
<thotz> ja kannst du das dann mit den flyern wegtun von der wiki page, kennt man sich ja nicht aus...
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LoCo -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website -- Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo -- Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki -- Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at -- Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website -- Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
<thotz> wenn ich mir das germanteam ansehe, find ich sollte alles zuerst auf deutsch stehen wenn man auf unser wiki kommt
<thotz> oder denke ich falsch
<Daniel0108> ok
<thotz> is zu diskutieren
<Daniel0108> ich kann im moment das wiki nicht bearbeiten
<Daniel0108> ich mach das dann später
<thotz> passt
<thotz> wir müssten halt aus den verschiedenen bundesländern ansprechpartner auflisten können
<Daniel0108> stimmt
<thotz> forum haben wir ja eigentlich auf ubuntuforums
<thotz> das ist ja auch was für jetzt mal
<Daniel0108> so, habs jetzt geändert
<thotz> daniel du könntest eine punkt forum einfügen und auf at.ubuntuforums.org weiterleiten?
<thotz> derzeit jetzt
<thotz> wenn wir schon keine homepage haben, können wir ja das ins wiki schreiben
<Daniel0108> stimmt
<Daniel0108> gute idee :p
<Daniel0108> thotz: du kannst übrigens auch unser wiki bearbeiten ;)
<thotz> ich weiß :)
<Daniel0108> ;topic Ubuntu Austria LoCo || Forum: http://at.ubuntuforums.org/ ━━ Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki ━━ Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at ━━ Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic ━━ Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo || Forum: http://at.ubuntuforums.org/ ━━ Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki ━━ Mehr Informationen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at ━━ Want to learn German or talk about non-linux things? Join #ubuntu-at-offtopic ━━ Website Ideen werden hier gesammelt: http://bit.ly/ubuntuat-website
<Daniel0108> soo :)
<thotz> oiso i siach nix jetzt im wiki das des anders wäre...
<Daniel0108> thotz: im wiki net, aber im /topic
<thotz> gut aber du könntest das forum auch im wiki eintragen
<Daniel0108> ja, aber ich weiß nicht wo ^^
<thotz> untere weiter links zb.
<Daniel0108> ahh
<Daniel0108> stimmt xD
<thotz> dann sieht mich das gut an
<Daniel0108> okay, ist dabei
<thotz> sehr schön
<thotz> sog amoi is von euch wer älter als 14?
<Daniel0108> thotz: sicher :p
<Daniel0108> ich bin auch älter als 14 ^^
<thotz> i bin 22
<thotz> aha
<Daniel0108> steht vielleicht falsch am wiki
<Daniel0108> kann sein
<Rhonda> hoy
<Daniel0108> GeorgS: möchtest du dir nicht mal ein cloak abholen? :p
<thotz> hallo seven_
<seven_> hallo
<thotz> ich bin neu hier. von wo bist denn?
<thotz> ich komme aus oberösterreich
<seven_> auch aus österreich
<thotz> welche distribution hast du?
<seven_> äh, ubuntu?
<thotz> ok
<thotz> was jo net, nicht alle haben ubuntu
<seven_> sonst wäre ich im opensuse chan oder so
<thotz> jaja schon klar^^
<mythos> moin
<Daniel0108> hi mythos
<mythos> wie läuft's mit der LUG? =)
<mythos> wieder alles still? ^^"
#ubuntu-at 2011-09-07
<Daniel0108> !join #ubuntu-at-offtopic
<lubotu3> Daniel0108: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daniel0108> sorry, lubotu3 :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-09-08
<janskyview> hi everyone, my machine doesn't  have a serial port and i'm trying to write a java application that reads and writes to a serial port, do you know any emulators please?
<mythos> janskyview_, java?
<mythos> does java even support rs232?
<mythos> oh, it does
<mythos> janskyview_, you need a device on the rs232-port, so a virtual one won't help you
<janskyview_> mythos: yeah
<janskyview_> mythos: do you think socat could overcome that problem?
<mythos> ttySx is character-device, so i don't think, this will work
<mythos> so, you want to use a com-port on another machine?
<mythos> *on a
<janskyview_> mythos: no, I have to write a java app that reads/writes to a serial port, but the pc where i am working at does not have any serial port so I thought I could try to emulate it with socat
<mythos> i think, the easiest way is to buy a usb2rs232-adapter
<mythos> else you are going to write a rs232-dummy and a client for that dummy
